# New/Old Beretta 92S Fired Today!



## Guardsix (Aug 6, 2015)

My Son bought me and himself one each of the Italian Police Turn-in Beretta 92S. Today was the first time to shoot mine. I have only one 15-rd mag so I was shootin' and loadin'. Actually, I was also shooting my Ruger SR9c .

I was very surprised with the 92S. The first round trigger pull is pretty normal, but those follow-ons! My goodness! I don't think I moved my finger at all. It seemed like that trigger just moved ever so slightly with the pulse beat of my finger. It certainly didn't actively pull on that trigger. It seemed super touchy. 

Now, is this normal?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Guardsix said:


> My Son bought me and himself one each of the Italian Police Turn-in Beretta 92S. Today was the first time to shoot mine. I have only one 15-rd mag so I was shootin' and loadin'. Actually, I was also shooting my Ruger SR9c .
> 
> I was very surprised with the 92S. The first round trigger pull is pretty normal, but those follow-ons! My goodness! I don't think I moved my finger at all. It seemed like that trigger just moved ever so slightly with the pulse beat of my finger. It certainly didn't actively pull on that trigger. It seemed super touchy.
> 
> Now, is this normal?


Nice, huh. I don't know what your definition of "super touchy" is, but generally, stock 92's have approximately a 1/4 inch take up in SA mode and the trigger breaks crisp in the 3 to 4 1/2 pound range=normal. With a "D" spring even lighter. The SA trigger is not a striker fired trigger feel for sure.

Depending, you may want to change out some springs such as the trigger bar spring, trigger spring, slide release spring and recoil spring to name a few, if in fact they haven't been changed in a while which could be a good possibility, but I'm only guessing.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I've noticed that the trigger feels significantly lighter on my 92S versus my newer 92FS. I have "D" springs in both. I really like the trigger on the 92S. I definitely know what you are talking about with the "touchy" feel. Sometimes the 92S seems to fire via mental command without even having to pull the trigger. After a few 1000 rounds, you will get used to it and I think you will like it.

My biggest dislike with the 92S is the sights. I painted the front sight white, which helps some, but since this is my truck gun, I figure it will do.


----------



## Guardsix (Aug 6, 2015)

Earnes_T, you're right about the sights, they ain't there! I wear glasses and can't see either the rear or front sights. I might have to give mine a paint job too. Then again I think this will probably my point and shoot weapon. I think I can point it in the general direction of my target to hit it some where. I wonder if I can put some differen't sights on it. I'll have to look into that.

It does shoot nice and I would love to get used to the trigger, but it might spoil me for any other pistol. I really like that 15 rd magazine. You know some 92FS mags might work if they have a hole near the bottom. Some have two holes so the work in both using the mag release near the trigger guard and the one we have on the bottom right of the grip.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What condition is it in? Got any pictures?


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Well the front sight is fixed, so you can't do anything with that. You might be able to put something different on the rear.

If you look for the original Beretta magazines they will have the slot cut in the bottom and will work with the 92S. I bought several of them from Cheaper Than Dirt: *Beretta 92FS Magazine 9mm Luger 15 Rounds Steel Blued Finish JM92HCB * Before I found these magazines, I modified one of my other Beretta magazines, by cutting the lower magazine slot with a Dremel. It worked, but I decided it was not worth the time it took me to do it.

I got my gun from Bud's. The price was $289 when I got mine. It was in decent condition with a fair amount of wear. Great shooter. If you are looking for a really nice one SOG International has some "almost new" ones that are in mint condition. Here are some photos of mine:


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine arrived with "character", and very dirty. It still shot really well and I loved it, but decided to trade it for the 92A1 so I could change the sights. Oh, and it would not feed hollow points. Otherwise it was a fine pistol.


----------

